# Strictly...



## Northerner

They're really bigging up Anne Widdecombe, I predict she'll be a disaster. I'm also miffed that Paul Daniels is teamed up with Ola as it probably means she'll not be in the show for very long...

I think Felicity K will be good with Vincent though and it's nice to see that Flavia has cut her hair shorter again. See, I know all the things to watch out for - they should make me a judge!


----------



## Steff

Ahh your a fan aint you northey, so are you taping x factor then?x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Ahh your a fan aint you northey, so are you taping x factor then?x



No - watching it, they've only picked the couples for Strictly tonight and it doesn't start for 3 weeks.


----------



## SacredHeart

Normally I'm with you on the short hair thing, Northe, but I'm really not loving Flavia's new cut


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Normally I'm with you on the short hair thing, Northe, but I'm really not loving Flavia's new cut



Not her best, but it's FLAVIA! Drooooooool! Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## katie

Just going on the group dance I noticed patsy kensit was doing alright and also michelle from Destiny's Child.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Just going on the group dance I noticed patsy kensit was doing alright and also michelle from Destiny's Child.



That DC chick has a bit of a head start, surely? Let's face it, Alesha made the same claims about not really being able to dance and DC were oodles better than erm....remind me? Ah! Mis-teeq!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> That DC chick has a bit of a head start, surely? Let's face it, Alesha made the same claims about not really being able to dance and DC were oodles better than erm....remind me? Ah! Mis-teeq!



Yeah, just a BIT of a head start!  They were really good dancers.  Did Mis-teeq even dance? hehe.


----------



## RachelT

Can't really see how you can manage to work with Beyonce and not be able to dance, a bit. But yeah, her and the soap actresses are were i'd put my money (if i had any) and Jimmi Mistry for the fellas. As they said, you can never tell with the Rugby guys, they usually start off rubbish but improve later so i'm not writing Gavin Henson off.
I'm really sad that there's no Darren and Lilia. They always look like they're haivng such a great time when they dance. Some of the other pros seem so serious and are sort of trying too hard to look sexy, but with Darren and Lilia they're having a party, they've always got a smile on their faces.


----------



## Northerner

RachelT said:


> Can't really see how you can manage to work with Beyonce and not be able to dance, a bit



Mind you, it's obvious her 'solo career' isn't going quite as well as the other girls!

[Claim to fame]
My niece runs a dance school and knows Darren and Lilia well!
[/claim to fame]


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Mind you, it's obvious her 'solo career' isn't going quite as well as the other girls!
> 
> [Claim to fame]
> My niece runs a dance school and knows Darren and Lilia well!
> [/claim to fame]



Well one of the reasons she didn't do anywhere near as good as the others is because she chose to sing gospel and unfortunately some people can't see past that. But also I expect the main reason was because her voice is quite annoying and her songs were cheesy!

I wonder if she'll start singing secular music after Strictly?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northe' is Ola back on our screens! yay! I will record it now!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Northe' is Ola back on our screens! yay! I will record it now!!



Yes, but she's teamed up with Paul Daniels! That means she'll probably be out in the frst couple of weeks  Still, that probably means she'll be doing a lot of the professional dances, so yaaaayyy!!!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Well one of the reasons she didn't do anywhere near as good as the others is because she chose to sing gospel and unfortunately some people can't see past that. But also I expect the main reason was because her voice is quite annoying and her songs were cheesy!
> 
> I wonder if she'll start singing secular music after Strictly?



I thought she'd disappeared entirely, I must admit. Wasn't there a fourth person as well at one time, or am I thinking of Eternal?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I thought she'd disappeared entirely, I must admit. Wasn't there a fourth person as well at one time, or am I thinking of Eternal?



I think they started off as a group of 4 or 5 actually, but you are probably thinking of eternal.  I loved eternal!  (still do a bit ) "and i am bleeeeeeeeesssed!".

Ok anyway, that's enough of the gospel music, back to dancing


----------



## Northerner

Nice start from the lovely Felicity!


----------



## katie

teehee, cash 4 gold


----------



## Northerner

Matt Baker was pretty good! Surprised me!


----------



## katie

Yeah he was 

Kate Bush on strictly, woo! someone should dance to wuthering heights


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Yeah he was
> 
> Kate Bush on strictly, woo! someone should dance to wuthering heights



aaaaaah!!!  

Now, I'm torn, do I watch the lovely Ola and have to also watch Paul Daniels? Dilemma!


----------



## katie

Worth it for the outfit by the looks of it Northe 

*goes to the gym*


----------



## katie

and what was that about sausages??


----------



## katie

I was just google-ing matt baker (to see if he is openly gay, but he's married to a woman ) and I read "As a boy, he was a Junior British gymnast and sports acrobatics champion".

No wonder he was so good!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I was just google-ing matt baker (to see if he is openly gay, but he's married to a woman ) and I read "As a boy, he was a Junior British gymnast and sports acrobatics champion".
> 
> No wonder he was so good!!



Ah! That's probably how he got the Blue Peter gig - they like people like that  Also explains why he commentates on gymnastics comps!

The one saving grace about the Ola/PD situation is that he'll probably be voted out first so Ola will be doing all the professional show dances!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Ah! That's probably how he got the Blue Peter gig - they like people like that  Also explains why he commentates on gymnastics comps!
> 
> The one saving grace about the Ola/PD situation is that he'll probably be voted out first so Ola will be doing all the professional show dances!



hehe yeah. she looked great, im very jealous.

seasick steve is on bbc 2 yay, love him. can't wait till 10.30 because russell brand is on newsnight, saw a clip on the bbc website, and thought he was great.  Almost glad I came back from the pub to have a night in front of the TV


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> hehe yeah. she looked great, im very jealous.
> 
> seasick steve is on bbc 2 yay, love him. can't wait till 10.30 because russell brand is on newsnight, saw a clip on the bbc website, and thought he was great.  Almost glad I came back from the pub to have a night in front of the TV



Are you fully recovered?


----------



## katie

yes thanks, they came back to life completely in the afternoon, felt slightly dodgy still in the evening but all fine now.  I shall mention it next time i'm at the docs


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> yes thanks, they came back to life completely in the afternoon, felt slightly dodgy still in the evening but all fine now.  I shall mention it next time i'm at the docs



Ah! Good news


----------



## Hazel

Enjoyed last nights opener - looking forward to tonight

I was impressed with Pamela Anderson a very elegant waltz - can't see Anne Widdecombe being so good, we'll see.

I thought the judges were cruel (well Craig), it was after all their first outing.


----------



## Northerner

Mmmmmmmm....Flavia!


----------



## Sugarbum

GO Jimmy!

Please Flav has got someone decent this year too (for different reasons to North obviously!). I rate her dancing!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh, I forgot to say. What crap score they gave for Jimmy? Rather unnecessary.


----------



## Steff

Very dissapointing we seem to have lost Lou in the x factor fan club this series..dam you strictly!


----------



## Northerner

Well, Widdy wasn't as clunky as John Sergeant! Not looking forward to her rumba though...

Matt Baker has been the best so far.


----------



## Sugarbum

Haha! Steff I was away last weekend, and out later tonight so seem to be mainly watching the X Factor repeats the next day!

Dont the celebs raise money for charity doing this? If so I think good on Widdy!


----------



## Hazel

As you saw Widdy was not the car crash we were expecting, but Anton is hilarious

Impressed by ex East Enders girl

Just love the show


----------



## teapot8910

Has anyone not noticed that whenever Ola is with someone old/can't dance she wears hardly anything at all.... more than usual? XP

Ann Widdecombe doing a salsa is a very scary thought!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Has anyone not noticed that whenever Ola is with someone old/can't dance she wears hardly anything at all.... more than usual? XP
> ...



Hadn't really noticed...***whistles***


----------



## teapot8910

Tut tut! She'll end up giving him a coronary!


----------



## margie

Does anyone watch the sister show ITT on BBC2 ?

My Mum told me that Anne Widdecombe has had certain conditions added to her contract such as she won't wear any outfit that the Pope would not approve of.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Does anyone watch the sister show ITT on BBC2 ?
> 
> My Mum told me that Anne Widdecombe has had certain conditions added to her contract such as she won't wear any outfit that the Pope would not approve of.



Yes margie - watching it now! I luuuuuuurrrve Claudia!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh its so nice to have "it takes two" back to eat my tea too!


----------



## Northerner

Looks like Strictly aren't trying to compete at all with X Factor this season. Not sure about Matt Baker jumping on his partner like that!


----------



## katie

Good to see there's a handsome male dancer this year


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Good to see there's a handsome male dancer this year



Peter or Paul?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Peter or Paul?



I meant the professionals 

The one who danced with the girl from Corrie!


----------



## katie

Speaking of the celebs though, SCOTT! omg he's hot


----------



## katie

This programme actually makes me sick! with envy.  All I want for Christmas is a stomach like any of those professional dancers *cries*


----------



## katie

lol @ michelle's visa expiry comment.

and northe, don't you think kelly rowland looked HOT with her short hair?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> lol @ michelle's visa expiry comment.
> 
> and northe, don't you think kelly rowland looked HOT with her short hair?



Best bit of the show so far! Kelly always used to have short hair, but in her recent videos has had long hair which doesn't suit her half as much!


----------



## margie

Did you stop watching half way through or just got fed up commenting.

Was it just me or did Anne Widdecombe look like she was dressed for a ballroom not a Latin dance ? and what's with all the props this year  ?


----------



## Northerner

There's no-one that really stands out for me this year. Quite like Jimi Mistry's attitude, but already bored with 'lovable buffoons' Anton and Anne.


----------



## margie

Northerner are you looking forward to the results show tomorrow presented by Tess and Claudia?  Is this the first stage in retiring Bruce ?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Northerner are you looking forward to the results show tomorrow presented by Tess and Claudia?  Is this the first stage in retiring Bruce ?



I do hope so, I've never really rated Brucie  Ooh! yes, I 'd forgotten it was Claudia and Tess! Claudia is like a classy Davina, I love her!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I do hope so, I've never really rated Brucie  Ooh! yes, I 'd forgotten it was Claudia and Tess! Claudia is like a classy Davina, I love her!



claudia is a comic genius imo!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> claudia is a comic genius imo!!



Agreed! On ITT she can't possibly be scripted as she's constantly dropping in off the cuff remarks that are really funny!  I wonder if she'll ever agree to dance on the show?


----------



## Northerner

Nice to see that there is no clash with the results show and X-factor too  -it really annoys me when the BBC try to have a ratings war!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh your bird Claudia is on the box, N! What in gods name is she wearing though????

Oh- Robbie....not a fan


----------



## katie

this man annoys me. If he was on x-factor I would never vote for him


----------



## Sugarbum

Why doesnt Robbie just actually sing the song.......GRRRRR


----------



## katie

lol, because he cant??? 

I was about to say he raps worse than cher lloyd


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> this man annoys me. If he was on x-factor I would never vote for him



At least he hasn't stripped down to his skeleton!


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> this man annoys me. If he was on x-factor I would never vote for him




Oh we have just had a meeting of minds there Katie


----------



## Sugarbum

Why is Claudia dressed as a nun?


----------



## Northerner

What a joke! Anne is clearly rubbish. Some sick people just want to see her do a tango and rumba!


----------



## katie

poor goldie


----------



## Hazel

Without the judges say so at the end - could Anne and Anton WIN?


----------



## harryharry2012

Ann dreadful, and what was claudia wearing i thought she was  a cross between alice cooper and a child from sound of music!


----------



## Northerner

I keep thinking they are announcing Pamela Stephenson as 'Bunny Girl and Psychologist'!


----------



## Northerner

Blimey! Kara was good!


----------



## FM001

Is Ann Widdecombe really in this programme?  I bet its like watching paint dry seeing her perform!


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Is Ann Widdecombe really in this programme?  I bet its like watching paint dry seeing her perform!



They all suck up to her and say how funny she is, a bit sickening really!


----------



## Andy HB

toby said:


> Is Ann Widdecombe really in this programme?  I bet its like watching paint dry seeing her perform!



Should team her up with John Sargent some time?


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Should team her up with John Sargent some time?



Don't be silly, she IS John Sargent!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Don't be silly, she IS John Sargent!



Ok, get Jo Brand on next year's series and team HER up with John Sargent instead.

Oh, hang on ....... she IS John Sargent too!!


----------



## Northerner

Shame the public saved Anne over Michelle  Paul will be going though, no doubts...

edit: I thought there was supposed to be a dance off! Bye Paul, I don't think his heart could have stood any more of Ola!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> They all suck up to her and say how funny she is, a bit sickening really!



I'll confess I have never watched the show but my mother-in-law is a big fan and talks about it all the time when it returns to tv.  Given what you have said above Northerner, does being funny gain extra marks of the judges or is she a good mover, cause surely the show is about dancing? I'll have to ask the wife's mother next time I see her for her opinion, but who's going to be on the next series.......John Prescott!........now that would be worth watching for!  Toby.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> I'll confess I have never watched the show but my mother-in-law is a big fan and talks about it all the time when it returns to tv.  Given what you have said above Northerner, does being funny gain extra marks of the judges or is she a good mover, cause surely the show is about dancing? I'll have to ask the wife's mother next time I see her for her opinion, but who's going to be on the next series.......John Prescott!........now that would be worth watching for!  Toby.



The judges vote the bad dancers low, but then the public keep voting for them and keeping them in! Well, except Paul Daniels...!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> The judges vote the bad dancers low, but then the public keep voting for them and keeping them in! Well, except Paul Daniels...!




I see, so its down to the voting public then, I bet they keep her in for the entertainment value rather than her dancing skills, but I may be wrong so will tune in next week and have a look.  Toby.


----------



## margie

The dances next week are the Tango or the Charleston..... could be interesting.

Felt sorry for Ola she looked close to tears. 

I have seen in several places than Brendan's father had died in NZ and he is on his way there, and that this week Michelle will be paired with Ian Waite. I think they only expect Brendan to miss one show - but I guess Ian will stay in position till Brendan returns or Michelle is voted out. 

It must be quite hard for AW to learn to dance as she seems unable to stand or walk in an upright manner.


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the info margie, hadn't realised that about Brendan


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the info margie, hadn't realised that about Brendan



He found out not long before the show - it must have been hard for him to concentrate. May explain why Michelle didn't look happy when she got through.

What did you think of Flavia's tango tonight - it seemed very odd to me.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> He found out not long before the show - it must have been hard for him to concentrate. May explain why Michelle didn't look happy when she got through.
> 
> What did you think of Flavia's tango tonight - it seemed very odd to me.



I thought it was a bit odd too - having her all tied up and being pulled around the floor by four blokes seems rather risqu? for so early in the evening on a family show!


----------



## rossi_mac

Haven't caught any of this so far! is Ola still in it??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Haven't caught any of this so far! is Ola still in it??



Just got knocked out tonight! Never mind, she'll be in more of the pro-dances!


----------



## Sugarbum

I think the lovely Flav stole Ola's attension tonight- the whole rope thing was clever (if not a bit odd?) but man, what a dance....I suspect no-one was thinking about Ola-chops then!

Glad to see Paul Daniels leave- its only right. Even Widdecombe made more of an effort...


----------



## margie

If anyone say It takes two last night they were talking costumes and they said Ann Widdecombe would be wearing trousers. That seemed strange till I came across this today.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1322719/Strictly-Come-Dancing-Ann-Widdecombe-flying-air--greatest-ease.html

Is there a way to add spoilers here -so that those who want a surprise aren't put out ?


----------



## teapot8910

Ann Widdecombe flying..


OMG


----------



## Robster65

Wow. Even she is starting to look like she wants to improve rather than just be there for comedy value. Anton seems to be doing a brilliant job. 

But some of tose charlestones were amazing. I can't believe how much I'm enjoying it all.

Rob


----------



## teapot8910

I don't think any of the other male dancers would have been as patient as Anton. Although he's very cheesy it'd be nice for him to win with someone!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> I don't think any of the other male dancers would have been as patient as Anton. Although he's very cheesy it'd be nice for him to win with someone!



But with Anne?  I think I like Jimmy and Matt best so far. Not quite seeing what the judges do in Pamela. Peter will go tonight.


----------



## margie

I know Peter was a goalkeeper and those white gloves sort of indicated why. They were definitely a mistake they amplified everything and not in a good way.

Ann was much more graceful in the Air but as soon as she touched the ground she was back to being very heavy footed.

What does everyone think of all the gimmicks this year, does it add or detract. I think in some dances it has helped but it is getting a bit OTT (a unicycle for instance) - and I dread to think what the Halloween special may bring.......


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> But with Anne?  I think I like Jimmy and Matt best so far. Not quite seeing what the judges do in Pamela. Peter will go tonight.



No no! Emphasis on someone....


----------



## Northerner

I'm not keen on the gimmicks personally, I think they are generally used as timewasters to shorten the time the celebs have to actually dance! Although, with Paul Daniels that was probably a blessing! Having Ann fly in was a laugh, but then the cameras focused on Anton for ages with her out of shot whilst she got out of the harness. Still, as long as Flavia stays in, I'll be happy!


----------



## teapot8910

I think for the Charleston dance it's okay but for other ones it's just a waste of time, especially with all the cape swirling antics


----------



## Northerner

Shame for Michelle although she'll probably get through if Peter's there as well. I don't think the public have warmed to her.


----------



## Northerner

Flavia and chips please!


----------



## aymes

I missed tonight's show, who went???


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> I missed tonight's show, who went???



Just been announced - Peter Shilton. Aren't they having dance-offs decided by the judges anymore?


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Just been announced - Peter Shilton. Aren't they having dance-offs decided by the judges anymore?



Oops! I had it on pause play and I'm 6 minutes behind!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Oops! I had it on pause play and I'm 6 minutes behind!



Lol, was confused, it had definitely finished when I typed the question!


----------



## margie

This is getting stupid now .....
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s104/strictly-come-dancing/news/a284208/widdecombe-scd-horse-entrance-planned.html


----------



## MeanMom

margie said:


> This is getting stupid now .....
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s104/strictly-come-dancing/news/a284208/widdecombe-scd-horse-entrance-planned.html



 Please let this be just another publicity stunt, but I bet its not...


----------



## Klocky

I'm getting the feeling that you quite like Flavia Norherner - could be wrong lol.  Anyway, did you see Claudia's show tonight?  Lots of footage of Flavia in dom mode, ge the feeling you might appreciate that


----------



## margie

Not sure of this idea - why have a whole set of new celebrities for the Christmas special

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/2010/10/john-barrowman-confirmed-for-s.shtml


----------



## Northerner

Klocky said:


> I'm getting the feeling that you quite like Flavia Norherner - could be wrong lol.  Anyway, did you see Claudia's show tonight?  Lots of footage of Flavia in dom mode, ge the feeling you might appreciate that



Noooooo!!!! I missed it! I was out all day  Flavia is even lovlier than Ola in my books!


----------



## Klocky

Northerner said:


> Noooooo!!!! I missed it! I was out all day  Flavia is even lovlier than Ola in my books!



Perhaps its on the iplayer?  I really think you'd like it lol


----------



## Northerner

Klocky said:


> Perhaps its on the iplayer?  I really think you'd like it lol



It was! Thanks fr the suggestion  Ooh, Miss Cacacce!


----------



## Klocky

Northerner said:


> It was! Thanks fr the suggestion  Ooh, Miss Cacacce!



Made an old man very happy? lol


----------



## Northerner

Klocky said:


> Made an old man very happy? lol



Oi! Less of the old - I'm only 52!  

Not sure Kara was worth a 10 tonight (from Alesha). How can she score Flavia and Jimmy higher than that now?


----------



## Northerner

Right, Flavia has called so I'm just off down to the studios - I may be some time!  Craig and Len underscored them again! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## Jennywren

Northerner im going to make you jealous , ive seen Flavia close up she was shopping with Karen Hardy at Westfields shopping centre ' Shepherds bush last year she is sooooooooooooo tiny . The stud of the competition is Scott do you ladies agree


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Northerner im going to make you jealous , ive seen Flavia close up she was shopping with Karen Hardy at Westfields shopping centre ' Shepherds bush last year she is sooooooooooooo tiny . The stud of the competition is Scott do you ladies agree



** GREEN* *My niece runs a dance school so I keep angling for an 'encounter'  Mind you, I'd probably be a gibbering mess in front of such a heavenly being!


----------



## Northerner

Oh my goodness, Widdy is through again!


----------



## Donald

Sorry to see Tina go


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> Sorry to see Tina go



Me too, I guess the public didn't have enough time to see her with her missing a week so early on. I would also have been sorry to see Felicity go as I've had a soft spot for her since my teenage years! On this evidence, Wagner will definitely be staying in XFactor!


----------



## Donald

aah the dreaded chicken poks it did not help her as for felicity it seems that she has been around forever and has been in some good drama and comedy's the good life for one. As for Wagner and the Xfactor have not watched it for ages lost interest.


----------



## margie

Re Ann and the idea that she enter on a horse, apparently she said that as a member of the RSPCA there was no way she could agree to having a horse under such bright studio lights. I did think that it looked like Anton was using her dress to polish the floor. I guess its scripted but Craid would be better not to say Ann should leave as it probably increases her vote.

I enjoyed the Saturday show - but missed Matt as I was called into the kitchen. Jimmi's contact lenses were so scary. Someone commented somewhere on the dry ice and how it must inhibit the judges from seeing the footwork properly. 

I'm not sure any of the 10s where really 10s but I suppose its all relative to the other contestants.


----------



## Sugarbum

I wonder who has a boot up the bum tonight.....


----------



## Northerner

Ms Widdecombe should really leave now, if there's any justice in the world. The others have all really improved but although she is clearly trying hard, Ann hasn't really got any better. Flavia to win! Erm...I mean Jimmy!


----------



## teapot8910

I hope it's her last dance.... but think someone else will get the boot tomorrow unfortunately!


----------



## Sugarbum

I was really annoyed that I got a phone call through the first dance! Whats-her-chops is very good and I like her partner Artem. Hope they do well. Ssssssssssssssssssscot was boring this week...it pains me to say it (lets just say he isnt popular in the establishment that I work in ) but even Gavin he was better than his normal complete self-obsessed crap self....

I enjoyed felicity, but think she might have dropped her last splits this week....


----------



## teapot8910

Sugarbum said:


> I was really annoyed that I got a phone call through the first dance! Whats-her-chops is very good and I like her partner Artem. Hope they do well. Ssssssssssssssssssscot was boring this week...it pains me to say it (lets just say he isnt popular in the establishment that I work in ) but even Gavin he was better than his normal complete self-obsessed crap self....
> 
> I enjoyed felicity, but think she might have dropped her last splits this week....



Not sure why Craig was so harsh with Scott though?! Gotta love Bruno


----------



## Jennywren

Kara or Scott to win


----------



## MeanMom

small voice - I've 'met' Artem and Robin and Brian Fortuna when Katie and I went to see 'Burn the Floor' in London in the Summer (Katie is one of 'Fortuna's Fantastics'). We hung around outside the stage door...


----------



## margie

I was actually surprised by Ann last night. For the first time she was actually standing up and walking straight (ie not doing an impression of quasi-modo - I know that sounds mean but she is normally at a heavily listed angle even when just standing). She wasn't as heavy on her feet as normal either. 

I don't know what was going on with Scott 4 from Craig and 9 from Len seems quite bizarre. 

I enjoyed most of the dances last night - Kara's dance was quite spectacular and looked somewhat dangerous. Given all the tricks and lifts they (all the contestants) have been using you wonder what they will have left for the show dance.


----------



## Northerner

Well, what complete and utter nonsense - might have to stop watching


----------



## SacredHeart

I am so mad with the British public right now. HOW have they gone, when they were so wonderful, and yet GAVIN (%^?*)!!) HENSON, with all the grace, charm, and ability of a plank of wood is STILL on the show?!


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Well, what complete and utter nonsense - might have to stop watching



I just said to my friend there's a certain member of the forum who won't be very happy!!

Sorry Northy  but she will be on with Claudia next week


----------



## Hazel

Well Northy and Sacredheart - British public - bah!!!!

Northy, at least you will see her on show dances.

HEnson and Widecombe still in - farce.


----------



## SacredHeart

I actually don't mind Ann & Anton TOO much, because I love Anton, and his choreography is always clever. But I LOVED Jimi & Flavia, and I'm so sorry to see them go. 

Matt and Aliona, and James and Pamela for me now.


----------



## Northerner

I'm really surprised. I thought Jimmy was pretty much on a par with Chris Thingummy that won it with Ola in terms of ability and public appeal. How on earth can you vote them off and leave Gavin and Ann in the competition? I even found Scott and Pamela boring in comparison (but maybe I'm a little biased!)


----------



## SacredHeart

Careful now! I won't hear a bad word about Chris and Ola! 

Pamela's routine wasn't flashy, but it was classy, elegant and understated. Her technique is wonderful, and foxtrot is really difficult for women!


----------



## Jennywren

Oh dear poor Jimi and Flavia there are several who should have gone before them 

Northerner hope this makes you feel better


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> oops thats a bit big sorry



It's lovely Jenny!  Hopefully, she will be in a lot of professional dances now! Becky, I wasn't criticising Chris and Ola, I thought they were perfect winners!


----------



## SacredHeart

I know, I'm only joking 

Oh I'm seriously gutted about tonight


----------



## Jennywren

oops youd never guess but new to photobucket lol this ones better


----------



## margie

The men seem to be dropping like flies this year. People must have thought Jimi was safe he and Michelle were 4th and 5th on the leader board - its really hard for them to drop that far,the 3 way tie further down the board probably did them no favours. He was still really upset and emotional on ITT tonight.

Next week will be interesting given that the judges have given notice that lifts will not be tolerated unless specifically allowed in that dance.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> The men seem to be dropping like flies this year. People must have thought Jimi was safe he and Michelle were 4th and 5th on the leader board - its really hard for them to drop that far,the 3 way tie further down the board probably did them no favours. He was still really upset and emotional on ITT tonight.
> 
> Next week will be interesting given that the judges have given notice that lifts will not be tolerated unless specifically allowed in that dance.



Watch out Brendan then! Still gutted for Jimi and Flavia  Hadn't realised until tonight's ITT that there are only 3 men left - Matt, Scott and Gavin!


----------



## MeanMom

I hear Gavin is getting the 'Pink Vote'.


----------



## Northerner

Gavin did well last night. Thought Pamela, Scott and Matt were awesome. Missing Flavia though!


----------



## Donald

Though Scott was the best of the night really put the effort in and Bruno got a bit excited.Pamela is doing reasonably well jimi and Flavia should still be in I have lost faith in the phone vote so not going to start on that.


----------



## Northerner

Forgot to mention Kara! She was also awesome! No real favourites though.


----------



## Northerner

Gah! Widders through again! Hope Felicity stays in.


----------



## Sugarbum

Nah- Taxi for felicity I reckon!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Nah- Taxi for felicity I reckon!



You were wrong!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Who went out?


----------



## teapot8910

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Who went out?



Michelle and Brendan x


----------



## MeanMom

Result was leaked on the internet earlier on Sunday (again) so didnt bother with the results show - did I miss much?


----------



## margie

Northener - did you read in the papers that Flavia is single again ...... apparently she and Matt D'Angelo split a few weeks back.


----------



## Andy HB

margie said:


> Northener - did you read in the papers that Flavia is single again ...... apparently she and Matt D'Angelo split a few weeks back.



Pardon my ignorance, but why was Matt D'Angelo going out with a car and why would Northey be interested?


----------



## margie

You mean you never saw this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kfcw5C_LYo


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Northener - did you read in the papers that Flavia is single again ...... apparently she and Matt D'Angelo split a few weeks back.



Yes, I had to go to London on Saturday to 'comfort' her  Made me a bit late for the London forum meet but I think I got away with it!


----------



## margie

I see the BBC have announced who will be in the Christmas special

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/2010/11/christmas-special-line-up-is-u.shtml

Interestingly 2 of the male dancers are still in the show. (Anton and Vincent) 

Sorry Northey but its Erin and Christina who will be the female dancers.


----------



## Northerner

Boo! Bring back Flavia!!!!!


----------



## Donald

Just heard on the radio news that felicity has a black eye a cupboard door apparently


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> Just heard on the radio news that felicity has a black eye a cupboard door apparently



Right - she 'walked into' a cupboard door eh? Things are getting rough there now, wasn't Ann hanging around her dance studio?


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> Right - she 'walked into' a cupboard door eh? Things are getting rough there now, wasn't Ann hanging around her dance studio?



I'll have to look into that one


----------



## margie

Strange that about Felicity as I am sure I heard a similar story a couple of weeks back.

Len and Ola were on today's Bargain Hunt - a special for Children in Need.


----------



## margie

Calling Northerner - CIN special - Ola will be dancing any minute now.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Calling Northerner - CIN special - Ola will be dancing any minute now.



I'm on the case Margie!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> I'm on the case Margie!




and she won


----------



## Donald

OMG what is ann and anton  wearing tonight  that big yellow whatever it is


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> OMG what is ann and anton  wearing tonight  that big yellow whatever it is









Matt and Kara have both been brilliant tonight!


----------



## Donald

there has been a bit of mash of judge's scoreing tonight. Yes Matt and Kara were good tonight


----------



## Northerner

Ann is scary, don't let her get me mummy!


----------



## Northerner

How can Len give Kara 6 and Ann 5 ????? Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Donald

Banana splits indeed


----------



## margie

Felt sorry for Kara - Len was getting all picky. I think AS is meant to be based on one of 3 dances, foxtrot, quickstep and waltz - could be wrong. His issue was that he didn't know which so couldn't judge it. But surely that couldn't have been enough to drop 4 points - its not Kara's fault.

Did wonder whether he was being deliberately nasty to boost her vote.


----------



## Hazel

PLEASE no-one vote for Anne Widdecombe - enought is enough

Matt was ace - disppointed in Scott


----------



## margie

I watch - but I never vote.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> PLEASE no-one vote for Anne Widdecombe - enought is enough
> 
> Matt was ace - disppointed in Scott



Agreed, Scott was very lacklustre compared to last weeks outing. I'm bored of seeing Anton spin/drag/chuck Ann around  It would be a shame at this stage if she gets through and keeps a better dancer out again.


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> Agreed, Scott was very lacklustre compared to last weeks outing. I'm bored of seeing Anton spin/drag/chuck Ann around  It would be a shame at this stage if she gets through and keeps a better dancer out again.



If you look on some of the forums - where people know more about dancing they think that Natalie is not very good at Latin - so struggles with the training and choreography. She is a ballroom specialist.

Anton and Erin also fall into the realm of better at ballroom than Latin. I feel sorry for Anton though as Ann has refused to do any moves that may be at all suggestive. I guess she is glad she had her yellow leggings on tonight or she would have been exposing far more flesh than she would have liked.


----------



## teapot8910

So who do we think will be off tonight?

Big Bird?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> If you look on some of the forums - where people know more about dancing they think that Natalie is not very good at Latin - so struggles with the training and choreography. She is a ballroom specialist.
> 
> Anton and Erin also fall into the realm of better at ballroom than Latin. I feel sorry for Anton though as Ann has refused to do any moves that may be at all suggestive. I guess she is glad she had her yellow leggings on tonight or she would have been exposing far more flesh than she would have liked.



Yes I think I remember that being said in previous series about Nat. Anton has been really brave, I hope this doesn't lead to him always being given the comedy partners in the future. 

Please either Ann or Gavin to go tonight. Gavin's OK, but he's just too 'little boy lost' at this stage, although that may be an act!


----------



## Northerner

Tsk! Felicity in bottom two. I'm betting Ann will get through and possibly Gavin in bottom 2.

edit: I'd forgotten about Patsy. I was right about The Widdster though! Pah!


----------



## Donald

Boo ann is through


----------



## margie

Do you think Conservative Central office are block voting?

And Duffy - ouch my ears hurt


----------



## Donald

margie said:


> Do you think Conservative Central office are block voting?
> 
> And Duffy - ouch my ears hurt[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Thought Duffy was the best part of the night and poor Felicity is out


----------



## Northerner

Pfffft! No way Felicity should be out when Patsy, Gavin and Big Bird remain. Will Ann win it? What's the betting she is being spun around the floor flashing her bloomers next Saturday? Well, it's not her fault, but like Wagner the joke has worn a bit thin. I've noticed that the judges daren't say anything bad about her after they drove John Sargent out last year!


----------



## margie

Patsy looked more upset than Felicity. Vincent was more distressed - Felicity looked like she was consoling him.

Re Duffy - I don't know if its just me but her voice sound screechy to me (at least tonight it did) though apparently I can hear very high frequencies - may be OK to others.


----------



## Donald

Duffy did'nt sound as good as she usually does could have been the song.


----------



## Hazel

WHAT is wrong with the British public keeping Widdecombe in - come on people, enough is enough.

Duffy..........  howling jackals would have been easier on the ears


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hazel said:


> WHAT is wrong with the British public keeping Widdecombe in - come on people, enough is enough.
> 
> Duffy..........  howling jackals would have been easier on the ears



Same people that are keeping Wagner in maybe. Time for them both to go


----------



## margie

Anyone see ITT last night - the panel had John Barrowman and Russel Watson on. JB was sitting far too close to Craig Revel Horwood. They seem to know each other very well...

Ann was on BBC breakfast this morning - don't know if they are trying to increase her vote - but poor Anton is now having to train with her and I think Ronnie Ancona (for the Christmas special).


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Anyone see ITT last night - the panel had John Barrowman and Russel Watson on. JB was sitting far too close to Craig Revel Horwood. They seem to know each other very well...
> 
> Ann was on BBC breakfast this morning - don't know if they are trying to increase her vote - but poor Anton is now having to train with her and I think Ronnie Ancona (for the Christmas special).



Craig was obviously smitten  Wonder how his judging will go? 

Saw Ann - I think she comes across well, and they've managed the whole issue much better this time than when John Sargent was in. John was made to feel very guilty for still being in and the judges were very nasty about him - all that seems to have changed now with Ann. Although, I will never forgive her ( or Patsy, or Gavin) for staying in when Flavia (and Jimi) were voted out...


----------



## FM001

A Journalist in today's paper's said Ann Widdecombe was doing a marvelous job in Strictly at impersonating rigor mortis.


----------



## Northerner

Well, they've all been rubbish so far tonight - hope Matt doesn't disappoint!


----------



## margie

On ITT they did say that Kara didn't start training till Wed so that might explain the slow jive - she did well considering. Scott's marks were ridiculous he messed up so badly and still got 9s.  As for Ann - I never thought I would hear a fog-horn on Strictly... I thought that Gavin was delusional - thinking he did well and had been undermarked.


----------



## Northerner

Very lacklustre from everyone and Scott really did look as though he couldn't care less (I know he was tired). Pamela definitely the best dance of the evening - unbelieveable that she is nearly 61!


----------



## teapot8910

Definately saved the best till last with Pamela!

Think Gavin & Patsy for bottom two this week

xx


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Definately saved the best till last with Pamela!
> 
> Think Gavin & Patsy for bottom two this week
> 
> xx



Haha! You're like me, assuming that Ann will get voted through again by the public!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Gavin looks so uncomfortable with the whole thing


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Gavin looks so uncomfortable with the whole thing



He does - never shows any enthusiasm, it's just not his medium I guess. I'll say it again - compare him to Jimi and how happy he was to be in the competition! Patsy always sounds like she's had enough too. As for Ann, she can relax because she doesn't really have to put a lot of effort in like the others - if she gets it wrong it doesn't affect her marks because she doesn't expect to get much anyway. Pamela and Matt were the only ones really trying this week, although I think Kara would have been much better with a full week's training. Pamela, Matt and Kara for the final!


----------



## margie

Any idea what they are doing next week - they were talking a movie special - will Matt be Singing in the Rain, will Patsy be Washing that Man Right out of her Hair. Maybe Anne will recreate the scene in Seven Brides were they build a barn...


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Any idea what they are doing next week - they were talking a movie special - will Matt be Singing in the Rain, will Patsy be Washing that Man Right out of her Hair. Maybe Anne will recreate the scene in Seven Brides were they build a barn...



Ann will be doing the Battleship Potemkin...

Patsy will be doing Absolute Beginners, surely!

Matt - Animal Farm

Gavin - The Thing from Another Planet

Pamela - Some Like it Hot!

Scott - The Big Sleep

Kara - From Russia with Love


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Ann will be doing the Battleship Potemkin...
> 
> Patsy will be doing Absolute Beginners, surely!
> 
> Matt - Animal Farm
> 
> Gavin - The Thing from Another Planet
> 
> Pamela - Some Like it Hot!
> 
> Scott - The Big Sleep
> 
> Kara - From Russia with Love



I'd sooooo love it if you're right!!!


----------



## KateR

Northerner said:


> Haha! You're like me, assuming that Ann will get voted through again by the public!





Northerner said:


> He does - never shows any enthusiasm, it's just not his medium I guess. I'll say it again - compare him to Jimi and how happy he was to be in the competition! Patsy always sounds like she's had enough too. As for Ann, she can relax because she doesn't really have to put a lot of effort in like the others - if she gets it wrong it doesn't affect her marks because she doesn't expect to get much anyway. Pamela and Matt were the only ones really trying this week, although I think Kara would have been much better with a full week's training. Pamela, Matt and Kara for the final!



I agree with both of you. Surely Ann will be voted out next week?


----------



## Northerner

Patsy to go, I think - Gavin and Ann are clearly getting support from somewhere...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think Gavin will go and Patsy will be in the bottom two


----------



## Northerner

Well, it ain't going to be Ann!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Well, it ain't going to be Ann!



and nobody is even surprised anymore


----------



## Donald

nice dance by ola to night nice costume too


----------



## Northerner

Patsy goes and I claim my ?5!  Would have preferred Gaving to go, to be honest - he's so enthusiastic he borders on comatose! 

Agree Donald - nice Ola costume/dance - even looked good in black and white!


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> Patsy goes and I claim my ?5!  Would have preferred Gaving to go, to be honest - he's so enthusiastic he borders on comatose!
> 
> Agree Donald - nice Ola costume/dance - even looked good in black and white!



eeee you certainly have trouble with your TV will it take long to a new one.


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> eeee you certainly have trouble with your TV will it take long to a new one.



They said it could take up to 28 days to fix - could be another Christmas in B&W!


----------



## margie

Is there going to be a double eviction next week or the week after to leave us with 3 in the final ?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Is there going to be a double eviction next week or the week after to leave us with 3 in the final ?



I'm not sure margie. Don't I remember one series where they had 4 in the final and eliminated two during the show, to get maximum cash for votes?


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> They said it could take up to 28 days to fix - could be another Christmas in B&W!



Don't think you will miss much even in B&W


----------



## Robster65

You might get your TV back just in time to see Ann do her winning dance. 

The upsetting thing is, it could really happen. 

They need to rethink who they have on for next year or celebs won't want to take part.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Antidote to Widders...

http://dancesportkenya.com/DSK/Worl..._Simone_Flavia_Cacace-Argentine_Tango_SCD.htm


----------



## KateR

WOW! That's amazing.


----------



## Northerner

Blimey! I had to go back a few pages to find this! 

Wonder if Ann will bite the dust this week? Apparently there are two semi finals = Friday and Saturday.


----------



## teapot8910

Well Wagner went, Katie went and Gillian went so here's hoping!

Loved Scotts dance, bet Natalie's a bit chilly!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Well Wagner went, Katie went and Gillian went so here's hoing!
> 
> Loved Scotts dance, bet Natalie's a bit chilly!



She has, how shall I put it? a remarkable figure!  Quickly cooled down after Ann took to the floor though!


----------



## Northerner

Very well deserved full house for Pamela and James!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Most comfortable I have seen Gavin dance


----------



## margie

Can't understand the 9s for Gavin. Looks like the judges are trying to make a point tonight - it looks like Ann will end up 19 or more points below anyone else.


----------



## teapot8910

So glad Pamela got all 10s, still can't believe she's 61!

Noticed that even Alesha getting tough with Ann now 'honeymoon period is definately over'. Maybe this is her last week?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Can't understand the 9s for Gavin. Looks like the judges are trying to make a point tonight - it looks like Ann will end up 19 or more points below anyone else.



It probably was his best dance, but he's not in the same league as the others (except Ann, of course!), nor has he got much 'entertainment value' - although I admit I might be saying something else if he had been paired with Flavia!


----------



## Robster65

I was pleased kara and artem came out in the open. I think they make a lovely couple and their dance was amazing. I thought they would get a row of tens too.

Ann was slightly improved, but she's at about week 2 standard now. MUST go but prob won't. 

Rob


----------



## Jennywren

Surely Ann has to go this week


----------



## Northerner

If Ann stays then that means a good dancer will go now that Gavin is through...


----------



## Jennywren

Now Ann must go please dont let Scott go hes one of me favs


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> Now Ann must go please dont let Scott go hes one of me favs



Nothing's certain though is it? The public may still have given Ann more votes!


----------



## Hazel

Please Ann to go.................

Then it would be anyone to win


----------



## Donald

Hazel said:


> Please Ann to go.................
> 
> Then it would be anyone to win



She has she has


----------



## tracey w

At last! hooray


----------



## Northerner

Huuuuuurrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!

About time too!


----------



## Hazel

At last

Now down to real dancing


----------



## Jennywren

yyyeeessssssssssssss


----------



## FM001

Actually watched part of this programme last night and saw Widdy and didn't think she was as bad as I thought!


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Actually watched part of this programme last night and saw Widdy and didn't think she was as bad as I thought!



I think last night was one of her better performances.


----------



## Donald

When Ann and Anton were told they were in the bottom two when the light went red I'm sure Anton muttered under his breath thank god for that or something similar.


----------



## Robster65

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!! 

The semi will be amazing. Or at least, all about dancing. 

Looking forward to Friday.

Rob


----------



## teapot8910

Wooooooooooooooo about time!!!


----------



## Steff

See you strictly fans dreams do come true wagner and katie gone last week from x factor now ann i assume has gone from SCD.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> See you strictly fans dreams do come true wagner and katie gone last week from x factor now ann i assume has gone from SCD.



and don't forget Gillian in the jungle


----------



## margie

I think we have had a lucky escape - in her why I don't want to leave spiel, just before they said she was leaving - she said she was meant to be doing the Jive and Argentine Tango this week.  A Jive and the group Swingathon may have killed her off - and I can't imagine what kind of AT can be done if you are avoiding any suggestive moves.

I was disappointed in most of the dances this week. Scott didn't seem to do much and Matt's jive didn't seem very Jivey.


----------



## Casper

Having watched tonight's show, does anyone else think the judges were very harsh to Matt? 
 Poor boy looked devastated.
Judges certainly seem to have their favourites - Pamela, anyone?


----------



## Northerner

Casper said:


> Having watched tonight's show, does anyone else think the judges were very harsh to Matt?
> Poor boy looked devastated.
> Judges certainly seem to have their favourites - Pamela, anyone?



Totally agree with you! They were all horrible to him and basically scored him the same as Gavin, which is ridiculous. He'd clearly worked really hard and they should have given him much more credit.

Pamela is remarkable for a 61yo! I think Gavin and Scott should go this weekend and Matt or Kara should win


----------



## SacredHeart

I want to see a Matt vs Pamela final, and it would honestly be the first final where I wouldn't mind who won!


----------



## Robster65

I've been backing Matt from the start but I think his routine was way too complex and laboured. Agree that they gave him a hard time and undermarked though.

I think Kara will win purely on the public fairy story vote but she is a top class dancer and Artem has been a cracking pro and coreographer throughout. 

Looking forward to tomorrow already. Might go sit on the sofa now and just wait for it to come on 

Rob


----------



## SacredHeart

Personally, I just find Kara a bit...blah. She's good, and seems nice enough, but just seems, I don't know? Beige?


----------



## Northerner

Well, very surprised at how the judges have reacted to Scott. I thought it was a bit of a mess and rather boring - not a patch on Ola and Chris last year  Wonder if they are just going to big everyone up tonight?


----------



## SacredHeart

I actually love Scott, but I think he's just really tired now, poor lad. I agree with you, the routine was a bit dull. I was expecting something like his jive.


----------



## SacredHeart

Kara's rumba....bit yawn worthy really. She's very nice and competant, but I just find her really really uninteresting. I kind of hope she goes tonight.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> I actually love Scott, but I think he's just really tired now, poor lad. I agree with you, the routine was a bit dull. I was expecting something like his jive.



Yes I think that jive was his undoing really because it was so good everything since hasn't lived up to it.



SacredHeart said:


> Kara's rumba....bit yawn worthy really. She's very nice and competant, but I just find her really really uninteresting. I kind of hope she goes tonight.



Hope not! Scott and Gavin out!


----------



## SacredHeart

I most certainly want Gavin out - I have done for weeks. I would like to give Scott the benefit of the doubt, because I think he's such a hard worker.


----------



## Jennywren

Scotts my fav but i think his confidence has been dented a couple of weeks ago when he was in bottom 2 , i think Kiara should win if you switched on without knowing you would think she was a professional dancer


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh Pamela, I do love you.


----------



## Robster65

Fighting talk ! 

Finding it harder to say who should go. Even Gavin was ok and he does kind of have an appeal (in a man to man sort of way ).

The public will have to choose for me 

Rob


----------



## squidge63

I really hope that Gavin is the first one to go, I don't know how he has lasted so long, although tonight he looked sort of relaxed for a change and did dance. Out of the others I really don't know who to choose as they are all good.. and I like all of them, loved Scott's Charleston and Pamela's quickstep was fantastic.


----------



## margie

It would be ironic if Matt went, as next week is her first week when he has no other work on.

Hopefully Gavin will go but there's no guarantee - does anyone remember Christopher Parker getting to the final.....


----------



## SacredHeart

I do! I do! I really wanted him to win, because Natasha annoyed me!


----------



## margie

SacredHeart said:


> I do! I do! I really wanted him to win, because Natasha annoyed me!



Natasha seems old beyond her years. This will sound awful but I thought she was about 10 years older than me and she is younger....

Christopher Parker with a cape was classic though.


----------



## SacredHeart

Almost as good as Julian Clary and his maraccas!


----------



## Hazel

Pamela was superb!!

I stood up to applaud, simply superb - a Fred and Ginger routine, brilliant!!

Don't feel the same about Kara - there is no oomph about her

I wound love to see James and Pamela in the final - and win!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Same here, Hazel! I was watching some of Pamela's footwork with true envy! I've been working on the quickstep lately, and some of the steps she was doing have had me tied up in knots


----------



## Robster65

I did feel that Scott's charleston was a bit boring. He didn't seem to be moving for a lot of it and when he did he wasn't putting much effort in.
I thought the judges would slate him but they loved it. I think I must be looking for the wrong things. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Come on Strictly! Brucie duet and Take That? Where's the Flavia Tango?

p.s. Matt or Gavin to go? Pleeeeeaseee Gavin!


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! The right 3 are in the final, don't care too much who wins now!


----------



## katie

Is scott still in? I'm voting for him on looks alone


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Is scott still in? I'm voting for him on looks alone



Matt Pamela and Kara...


----------



## Robster65

I'm pleased Matt got through but Scott was deserving too.

Think I might need a stiff drink for the final. 3 dances + showdance and all the elimination palava. 

Rob


----------



## Hazel

Rob, I echo you thoughts as to the Final

Phones will be switched off - just me and the TV and a bottle of wine perhaps.

I am holding out for Pamela and James, as he has been a superb tutor


----------



## Robster65

I'm going to cheer for Matt but am 99% sure Kara will win due to the 'ah' factor with Artem. 

I know not all agree but I think she is a really graceful and natural dancer. It's possible that I see her in a different way to others though 

Pamela has done brilliantly and James is a real character but will she have the stamina for all those dances including the showdance with all the tricks ?

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> I'm going to cheer for Matt but am 99% sure Kara will win due to the 'ah' factor with Artem.
> 
> I know not all agree but I think she is a really graceful and natural dancer. It's possible that I see her in a different way to others though
> 
> Pamela has done brilliantly and James is a real character but will she have the stamina for all those dances including the showdance with all the tricks ?
> 
> Rob



I think the judges want Pamela to win, I would like Matt, but Kara is very good.


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Rob, I echo you thoughts as to the Final
> 
> Phones will be switched off - just me and the TV and a bottle of wine perhaps.
> 
> I am holding out for Pamela and James, as he has been a superb tutor



Agreed, plus I have really enjoyed their ITT appearances - so funny and happy!


----------



## Casper

Northerner said:


> I think the judges want Pamela to win, I would like Matt, but Kara is very good.



Exactly!

I think matt to win as he has put in sooooo much effort


----------



## margie

Missed the results show - I believe that Bruce performed. He is getting a bit beyond this performance thing.

Scott had never really recovered from the flu or virus he head - he looked really ill for a few weeks and that probably impacted on the standard of his dancing in the last few weeks.

Looks like an interesting final - do you think the judges will stop over marking Pamela now ?


----------



## Casper

[Looks like an interesting final - do you think the judges will stop over marking Pamela now ?[/QUOTE]

I'm glad its not just me who thinks the judges have always overmarked Pamela - why?  She's good, but not that good, and I thought the Charleston routine they did was more than a bit crude.

Do you think the fact that Billy Connolly is in the audience every week holds sway over the judges?

On Saturday night when they were talking to Tess, James pretended to snog Pamela, did anyone else hear her say 'no, don't, Billy's here' as she pushed James off?


----------



## vince13

Casper;
On Saturday night when they were talking to Tess said:
			
		

> I didn't notice that - it would have been something amusing to see - the Big 'Yin putting the head in !!
> 
> I do agree with the final three though - hope Matt wins, but fear it will be one of the other two couples.   Should be a good prog to watch though.


----------



## Northerner

Aw! The last ITT tonight - I think I sometimes prefer that to the actual show! Still completely undecided about who will win. I think I have been slightly against Pamela chiefly because the judges have been so unctuous about her and they were so nasty to Matt on occasion. On the other hand, Kara is gorgeous!


----------



## Robster65

Claudia is brilliant on ITT. She has a very subtle humour that sometimes passes people by.

I'm with you on the predictions but, all things being equal, I still reckon kara will bag it due to the romance. Matt seems to want it more desperately, but Pamela has made very few mistakes.

Miranda's party sounds like the place to be. I'll wait for an invite. 

Rob


----------



## teapot8910

Hope you got Channel 1 on Northy!!


----------



## Hazel

Go Pamela, go Pamela!!!!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Not sure who is going to win this but would like to see Kara in the final 2


----------



## Hazel

Still routing for Pamela - their routes are true to Strickly


----------



## Northerner

I can't believe it - powercut! Just got power back to see Kara's voting and Pamela's showdance, so now watching on iplayer! Grr!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Its going to be a close call not an obvious winner


----------



## Robster65

Nooooo !!! Northe that's terrible. 

Hope you manage to catch up. 

Not overly impressed so far. The choice dances were basically what we've seen before and the show dances were a bit of an anti-climax for me.

Matt's was like an audition for Britain's Got Talent. Aliona's choreography has been less than perfect on a few numbers.
Kara's was a bit better but the ending was a shame. Artem must have tried to shoehorn too much into the routine.
Pamela's was just safe and a copy of Dirty Dancing. But James couldn't really do too many lifts and she was never going to cartwheel or backflip. 

Hmmmm. I think Matt will go and Kara will win despite the judges giving Pamela the highest score on everything. 

ALthough Kara does seem to have hurt her wrist and wasn't there with Tess near the end of the show. Doubt it will stop her though.

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the review Rob, I suspected Matt would be a bit of a let down on the show dance. I was waiting for Pamela to get 'the lift' in the DD routine! OK, maybe not! Still waiting for iplayer to be available .


----------



## Robster65

Sorry Alan. Hope I've not given too much away. I hoped you'd have managed to catch up a bit. 

Be interested to hear your own thoughts on it all. The judges weren't as fawning as I'd feared. But so far the dancing has been less spectacular than I hoped. It could be that I'd built it up in my mind too much.

Hope iplayer comes good.

Rob


----------



## margie

Matt's showdance looked like they hadn't had time to practice - it didn't really flow - just a lot of gymnastics with some break dancing thrown in.

Kara seemed to go wrong half a dozen times, there was definitely a lift that went wrong (one that had been in a routine earlier in the series) and she looked lost at the end - nearly went in the wrong direction and finished after the music. 

Pam's sticked more to dancing - and it was a dance. James stumbled and was really annoyed with himself.

Ola was so sweet in her support of James - she looked so proud. 

Kara does appear to have hurt her arm - it was on the BBC's strictly twitter, there is a photo of her holding an ice-pack to her arm. 

There seems to be a group routine with all the old contestants rather than the little cameos we normally get.


----------



## Northerner

Robster65 said:


> Sorry Alan. Hope I've not given too much away. I hoped you'd have managed to catch up a bit.
> 
> Be interested to hear your own thoughts on it all. The judges weren't as fawning as I'd feared. But so far the dancing has been less spectacular than I hoped. It could be that I'd built it up in my mind too much.
> 
> Hope iplayer comes good.
> 
> Rob



No problems Rob, iPlayer still says 'available soon'! Grr! When, tomorrow?


----------



## Northerner

Well, I really wouldn't have known who would go, all three were terrific throughout - closest final yet!


----------



## margie

It's sad that they don't get to do their Argentine Tango. Now James will have to wait another year to try and get a bookend to match Ola's.

Kara still looks like her arm is hurting.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> It's sad that they don't get to do their Argentine Tango. Now James will have to wait another year to try and get a bookend to match Ola's.
> 
> Kara still looks like her arm is hurting.



I've always thought they should have a follow-up ITT so no-one misses the dances that have been practised.


----------



## Northerner

Len's been a miseryguts again! Grrr!!!

edit: and Bruno! Grrr!!!!!


----------



## margie

It's hard on the celebs because they can only dance what they have been given. 

Arlene was tweeting early about how important choreography was and how Matt is being let down. I bet if she had still been a judge she would have taken Aliona to task.

Oh apparently Len has flu....


----------



## margie

It was a lovely waltz but not perfect (she looked off balance at the end). She knew it wasn't perfect too and seems like she has done some real damage to that arm if she can't straighten it.


----------



## Northerner

Flavia to win!


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> Flavia to win!



Not Ola??????????????


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Not Ola??????????????



Maybe if she gets her hair cut


----------



## teapot8910

margie said:


> Not Ola??????????????



She's not got short hair


----------



## Northerner

I think Kara has it... Emma, you know me too well!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thank Kara was the best


----------



## margie

I really don't mind who wins.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> I really don't mind who wins.



Nor me, they've all done so welll!


----------



## margie

Ah well done Kara - she looked really overcome.


----------



## Northerner

Wonderful, she was briliant throughout - well deserved


----------



## margie

Did you see that trailer for the Christmas special - what was Craig doing?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Very well deserved she was a lovely dancer.

Will have to start a new post soon called Dancing on Ice


----------



## Robster65

Definitely a worthy winner. 

Well done to kara for being so fantastic and to Artem for his brilliant coreography.

Hardly any tears at all. 

Rob


----------



## Hazel

Of the 2 couples straight through. the better of the two rightly won.

However, I would still have liked to see Pamela and James through to the final 2.

Oh well................

I do so love the programme - takes me back to watching Fred and Ginger movies with my late mother - both of us soppy romantics.

Sheer escapism............

Roll on Sept 2011


----------



## RachelT

I would have loved to have seen Pamela and James' Tango, but otherwise, nice one!  I hope Artem's back next year coz he's awesome! He's really brought out the best in Kara, she started out as a gangly toimboy and has turned into a beautiful, graceful dancer.


----------



## SacredHeart

HMPH. Was at work, so have just finished Iplayering it.

Completely wrong result, imo. Pamela should have won with Matt in second. Very annoyed by the extremely weird and messed up scoring this year.


----------



## Northerner

Well, I imagine that John Barrowman is going to win the SCD Christmas special. It strikes me that he must have had previous experience with his showbiz life.


----------



## Northerner

I was right! Shame Flavia didn't feature...


----------

